# WIFI authentication fail! Help!



## nimbus109 (Jan 15, 2014)

My Kindle Fire 8.9 will not connect to my XFINITY wifi. My phone and laptop connect though. I keep getting 'authentication failure'. I have the correct wireless network password [network key] and cannot find a way to reenter the key so I have tried to create a new account then entering the key. This does not work. So before I return this, does anyone have any ideas? Right now it is absolutely useless. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

First, you should unplug your router, wait twenty seconds, and then plug it in again.  Routers have to refresh their IP address every now and then.  (I had to do this the other day to get one of my Verizon FiOS services that depends on WiFi to work....all the rest of the FiOS services worked, including WiFi for my devices.)

While you are waiting for the router to reboot, press and hold your Fire's power button for about forty seconds until it goes down and then you see Kindle Fire on the screen again.

Then try connecting again.  Make sure you are typing zeros as zeros and O's as O's.

Let us know how it goes!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Make sure you type the correct numbers too 4 is not the same as 9.  Yes I have done that.


----------



## nimbus109 (Jan 15, 2014)

Betsy did not work...No idea where to go from here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

nimbus109 said:


> Betsy did not work...No idea where to go from here.


Had you connected with the Fire before? And it stopped working? Or you haven't ever been able to connect?

Betsy


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

If you haven't connected before, there is another possibility.

When I first got my HDX 8.9, I couldn't connect to my FIOS router.

I took the HDX 8.9 to my local apple store. While there it connected and downloaded the latest updates to it's operation system.

When I got back home, it was able to connect to my FIOS router with no problems.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

"I took the HDX 8.9 to my local apple store."  Apple store or Verizon store?


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> "I took the HDX 8.9 to my local apple store." Apple store or Verizon store?


Either should work. You just need a place where there is a WiFi connection available.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

By the same logic, if it's a firmware update that's needed you don't need to take a trip anywhere, you can download the update to your PC, plug in the Fire via USB and sideload the update into it.

Visit your local Amazon site and follow Help - Kindle Support - Kindle Software Updates - for the UK it's https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_ac?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680 - pick the correct model and follow the manual installation instructions.

No guarantee that this will fix the problem, but it's worth trying.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

You might check the wifi channel setting on the router.  None of my Kindles could connect until I set the channel to 11 or less.  Just a thought.


----------



## gddrayer (Jan 13, 2014)

I've had luck with a hard shut down on my kindle.  If you hold the power down until it turns off (not using the 'shut off' button) and then restart it.  I hope that works!


----------

